# B12 to B13 Classic Guage Cluster Swap



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, i'm about to atempt converting the b12 guage cluster to the classic b13 cluster...i did the b12 guage cluster to b12 se cluster swap before and got that running...i now have a new harness laid in the b12 so its all fresh uncut guage cluster wires.

im guessing all i need are wire diagrams for the b12 guage cluster and wire diagrams for the b13 cluster...or something that may be able to tell me what i need to cross or do to get this working.

if anyones got anything that may help let me know.

thanks!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

This might help you on the B12 side-
http://community.webshots.com/album/94002342FxEwML


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey Greg.. I just will plug in play with mine. I have the cluster in already.I converted mine to the OBDII. You will have to cut your dash behind the benzel ,the two bottom screws will go into place but the top two will not. you can mod the cluster if you would like. by cutting the top mounts off . I choose to cut my dash alittle more . the top left clip will be in the way. note thou. your cluster will have gaps in the top left,right sides about3/16 wide nothing you can't handle with a little black plastic and superglue. the other thing is the middle will overlap the cluster a bit to cover the two side gauges not too much to notice at a glance. 
the wiring you can go to the dealer and ask for a photocopy
of the wiring scomatics of the cluster. AND BE CAREFULL!!!
when wiring .. got it .


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

red_devil said:


> hey Greg.. I just will plug in play with mine. I have the cluster in already.I converted mine to the OBDII. You will have to cut your dash behind the benzel ,the two bottom screws will go into place but the top two will not. you can mod the cluster if you would like. by cutting the top mounts off . I choose to cut my dash alittle more . the top left clip will be in the way. note thou. your cluster will have gaps in the top left,right sides about3/16 wide nothing you can't handle with a little black plastic and superglue. the other thing is the middle will overlap the cluster a bit to cover the two side gauges not too much to notice at a glance.
> the wiring you can go to the dealer and ask for a photocopy
> of the wiring scomatics of the cluster. AND BE CAREFULL!!!
> when wiring .. got it .


did you lay the whole b13 wire harness in yoru car?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

everything but the lights,and a few odds and ends I don't need. I figured I would take my time. and do thing right.
less trouble shooting. alot of the stuff is the same or sim.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

red_devil said:


> everything but the lights,and a few odds and ends I don't need. I figured I would take my time. and do thing right.
> less trouble shooting. alot of the stuff is the same or sim.


well, my buddy's got an sr20 harness, but for temp i wanted to see what i was doing. 

but yoru saying i can just splice similar wires and it'll work?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh god....Greg is doing another cluster swap....don't forget to hook up the hazard switch when you're done


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> well, my buddy's got an sr20 harness, but for temp i wanted to see what i was doing.
> 
> but yoru saying i can just splice similar wires and it'll work?


No. you have to have everything all maped out before you do the cut,and paste thing. It's taking me uncoutable hours to convert. but the hours will far out weigh the trouble shooting.



> similar


 Yes




> i can just splice


 No.



> you have to have everything all maped out before you do the cut,and paste things





> go to the dealer and ask for a photocopy


Clear?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Oh god....Greg is doing another cluster swap....don't forget to hook up the hazard switch when you're done


very funy myetball!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

this morning i took a list of the b13 wires and matched them up to the b12 wires. what icame up with was...

9 different collored wires with multiples of some from the b13 matched up to 9 different collored wires with multiples of some from the b12.

however, there are 10 more different collored wires with only one color of each remaining form the b13 and 6 remaining wires from the b12 that are still unmatched.

heres the list:

b13: 

1 - red/white 
1 - blue/white 
1 - green/yellow 
1 - green/white 
1 - orange/black 
1 - black/yellow 
1 - red/blue
1 - red/orange
1 - purple
1 - blue/black

b12:

1 - white/red 
1 - white/green
1 - red/green
1 - grey/red
1 - lt. green/black
1 - grey/blue

these wires dont match up as you can see...and if this doesnt work i'm going to buy a b13 car harness and lay that in. but for now, im just looking for a quick fix w/o spending lotsa money on guages and what not.

there are a few more wires i was looking at coming out of the b12 harness that may have soemthing to do with the cluster...those wires are:

1 - purple/white
1 - blue
1 - blue/black
1 - lt. green

also there was a yellow one with that set but if those wires are needed i will just splice it into the other yellow wires getting spliced.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

> . but for now, im just looking for a quick fix w/o spending lotsa money on guages and what not.


LMAO!!!! HA HA....... that's real.. not to sound this way but boost boy had the right words there is no cheap quick fix ,but a line of many fixes that add up to one expensive mistake in the begining.


> You must pay to play!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

red_devil said:


> LMAO!!!! HA HA....... that's real.. not to sound this way but boost boy had the right words there is no cheap quick fix ,but a line of many fixes that add up to one expensive mistake in the begining.


theres gota be a way to adapt this guage cluster w/o laying a b13 harness out.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> theres gota be a way to adapt this guage cluster w/o laying a b13 harness out.



yes there is. I'm just say you should always do as much homework as needed. but I choose not to adapt that way .
do you have a wire samatic or are you just matching?? it would be easyer to find what the wire goes to 

most of the wire are simlar ,now remember the b13 had digital trip,and something else


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

red_devil said:


> yes there is. I'm just say you should always do as much homework as needed. but I choose not to adapt that way .
> do you have a wire samatic or are you just matching?? it would be easyer to find what the wire goes to
> 
> most of the wire are simlar ,now remember the b13 had digital trip,and something else


thats true...i really only need the gas, tach, oil and gas...i bet if i matched up what i hadit may work  than again i coudl be wrong...i just dont have anything that tells me what what wires do.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> thats true...i really only need the gas, tach, oil and gas...i bet if i matched up what i hadit may work  than again i coudl be wrong...i just dont have anything that tells me what what wires do.


well happy hunting,and good luck


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've got a B13 SER cluster sitting on my lap at the moment. All the wires are labeled and I have the harnesses with about a foot of wire. Is the Classic B13 the same?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I've got a B13 SER cluster sitting on my lap at the moment. All the wires are labeled and I have the harnesses with about a foot of wire. Is the Classic B13 the same?


yeah i think so.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'll post a wire/pin breakdown this evening after I get home from work. As long as you still need it.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Myetball said:


> I'll post a wire/pin breakdown this evening after I get home from work. As long as you still need it.


Just post it any ways. If it doesn't help him, it will help someone out there some day.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I'll post a wire/pin breakdown this evening after I get home from work. As long as you still need it.


wow, yeah if it will help at all...please do.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Okay, I'm having flashbacks...kinda like a bad acid trip but here it goes.

This thing has three plugs, left, middle and right. Also two wires going to a little black thingy on top. All wires will be listed as main color/stripe color.

Wires are id'd as they appear from looking at the back of the cluster starting at the top left to top right....then bottom left to bottom right.

Left Plug: (12 pin)
Black/White:......ODOFF - Don't know what this is but there is no bulb for this.
Gold/Red:..........Charge Warning Light
Green/Yellow:.....Right Turn Signal
Red/Blue:..........Cluster Illumination Positive (+)
Red/Yellow:.......Cluster Illumination Negative (-)
Black:...............Ground
--------------------------------------------
Yellow/Black:.....Seatbelt Warning Lamp
(Blank).............(Tied into seatbelt warning wire, not used on this cluster)
Gold/Green:.......Oil Warning Lamp
Purple:.............Bulb Check
Yellow/Green:....Temp Gauge
Yellow/Black:.....Brake Warning Lamp

Middle Plug: (10 pin)
(Blank):............10K Amp (not used) don't know what this is
Black:...............Ground
(Blank):............D-TAM (Possibly Digital Tach...not used)
Blue/Black:........Tach Signal
Red/Black:.........Battery Power
----------------------------------------------
(Blank)..............Not used on this cluster
Black:...............I think this is Mileage Switch (-)
Yellow/Green:.....I think this is Mileage Switch (+)
Black:...............High beam indicator (-)
Black/Red:.........High beam indicator (+)

Right Plug: (12 Pin)
Gold:................Ignition Power
Blue:................Not really sure (tied into ignition power (gold) and next pin
(Blank).............ALB - Probably Anti-Lock Brakes but not used on this cluster
(Blank).............Cruise control indicator not used on this cluster
DkGreen/Black:....Left Turn Indicator
Black:..............Ground
---------------------------------------------
Green/Blue:.......Fuel Gauge
Orange/Black:....Check Engine Bulb
Red/White:........Door ajar warning bulb
Blue/White:.......Washer fluid level warning bulb
Red/Black:.........Fuel level warning bulb


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

so what do you think myet? you think this is possible?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

A little patience and some trial and error and it should be fine.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey guys I should have pics of the cluster in the dash in a few days have to hunt down a scanner.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

sweet, now if i can just find my b12 guage cluster swap thread from before, i may be in business  gracious myet!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> sweet, now if i can just find my b12 guage cluster swap thread from before, i may be in business  gracious myet!


 now you should get on you knees and say (Myetball , you are the greatest guy in the whole world.) :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

red_devil said:


> hey guys I should have pics of the cluster in the dash in a few days have to hunt down a scanner.


you laid the b13 harness out in the car huh?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> you laid the b13 harness out in the car huh?


 yes this will make it easier to get fixed when I take it to the dealer . just plug it into the computer. why?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

off topic a little but, how about making a nice aluminum panel to replace the stock cluster and mounting a set of autometer gauges into it??


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm planning on doing that sometime this summer.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ahardb0dy said:


> off topic a little but, how about making a nice aluminum panel to replace the stock cluster and mounting a set of autometer gauges into it??


Well for me that would be $$$$$ lots of it too... 


> a set of autometer gauges into it


I've seen them in a number of AE86's looks O.K. but clustered. not to add lots of time to do it.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ahardb0dy said:


> off topic a little but, how about making a nice aluminum panel to replace the stock cluster and mounting a set of autometer gauges into it??


i will eventually, but for now im guan focus on all the other bugs i need to fix.


----------

